# Claude Vivier



## msegers

Today, someone shared with me this video for Claude Vivier's "Lonely Child" - 

I have never heard of Vivier, and without a text for this piece, I have no idea what is going on. Does anyone know anything about it?


----------



## starry

I have something by Vivier called Pianoforte from 1975.


----------



## deprofundis

I bought a cd of vivier work, the only one available it contain wo bist du litch! the wierdest piece of avant-garde i heard so far kind of remind me of varese or crumb when it start ,than there is a tranquile piece called greeting music my favorite, wich is a piano piece, bouchara and trois airs pour un opera imaginaire remind me of Schoenberg's ''pierrot lunaire''.The cd is called claude vivier smcq walter boudreau( i suppose its the conductor).Overall the cd quite eclectic, but i preffer zipangu (his more traditional work).

Interresting composer


----------



## Crudblud

I firmly believe Vivier would be among the best of our time had he only lived less recklessly. I find his work striking and intense, highly enjoyable.


----------



## ptr

Only have one old CD with his music, with Reinbert de Leeuw on Philips, can't honestly say that it made any grate impression when I last listened to it.. Will have to put him back on the table for a new round of desiccation!

/ptr


----------



## schigolch

I have heard his opera _Kopernikus_, available in youtube.






But my preferred work from Vivier is a piece inspired by Balinese music, "Pulau Dewata", (Vivier spent time in Bali, learning with local musicians), that somehow, almost miraculously, brings forward the lonely and unhappy child that Vivier was, embedded in these sounds from the Indian Ocean:


----------



## MagneticGhost

ptr said:


> Only have one old CD with his music, with Reinbert de Leeuw on Philips, can't honestly say that it made any grate impression when I last listened to it.. Will have to put him back on the table for a new round of desiccation!
> 
> /ptr


Does the fact that you voted my Vivier nomination in the project mean that you re-evaluated his works? Or was it just one you hadn't heard before.

This DVD is a great introduction to his works. 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B001FZQOOA?pc_redir=1409979682&robot_redir=1


----------



## ptr

MagneticGhost said:


> Does the fact that you voted my Vivier nomination in the project mean that you re-evaluated his works? Or was it just one you hadn't heard before.
> 
> This DVD is a great introduction to his works.
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B001FZQOOA?pc_redir=1409979682&robot_redir=1


Well all of the above, I'm in it for new or refreshed experiences!

I've ordered about all Vivier discs I could find, so there will be a grand re-evaluation of his music in the months to come! (BTW, my seconding strategy do not always have something to do with what I like, but rather with what I believe is a good mix for the "current" running list... FWIW, I quite like what I could sample of that Vivier work, one can wonder, has He or I matured since I sampled His music last... :kiss

/ptr


----------



## deprofundis

Orion and siddaharta by Vivier are awesome i just heard them


----------

